# The Littles are leaving us now



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Seven of our nine Littles have already made their way to their new homes. Number seven (Posey, our keeper) flew to British Columbia last night. Number eight (Prudence- now Charley) flies tonight to New Brunswick. And Number nine (Garnet) flies to Manitoba tomorrow afternoon. Our home already feels empty, so I cannot even imagine what Saturday is going to feel like around here! 

Checkers (now Audrey) has gone to a young couple. Her new Daddy drove all the way from Philadelphia by himself to pick her up, and after a brief visit turned right around and headed home so his Lady could enjoy their new baby! Now THAT is dedication!

I am going to post a page of each puppy in this thread, so be sure not to miss any. They are so precious!

Sunny (now Sully) is in a high end performance home and will be shown in conformation if we like how he matures. He is our keeper boy. And Posey is our keeper girl and will be evaluated and hopefully shown by Terry Bernier out west.

Blair (now Archiie, aka Archimedes) being evaluated with the Volhardt test and for performance work:













Snuggles with his first human Mama



Snuggles with Bud's new Daddy



Stacked after his bath



In his new home


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bud (now Remy)

Being evaluated 











Stacked after his bath:



Cuddles with his first Mama:



In his new home:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Seems like the littles just arrived and now already out to their new homes - blessings.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Checkers (now Audrey)

Cuddling with her first human Mama:





After her bath:



\

Meeting her new Daddy:





Saying farewell to her life here:



In her new home:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Garnet (who I call Lumpa Lumpa because he is HUGE and whose new name is Sawyer:

Being evaluated:













Cuddling with his first Mama...this dude is a snuggle bug!



After his bath


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Paige cuddling with her first human Daddy:




pretty baby



After her bath



Her new Mama



Family portrait




Saying goodbye to us



In her new home


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Prudence (who is going to be Charley)

Getting beautified!



After her bath





puppy jail...lol



Cuddling with her first human Mommy





Both Canine and human Moms





Being a stinker


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwww...such great photos. What a lot of happiness going around over there. Love to see the happy new owners and such adorable youngins'. Those are such squishably, snuggly little bugs. It must be bitter sweet to see them go. I like how you expose them to things like umbrellas and I bet all kinds of good socializing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Roxanne (Now MoCa)

A couple of weeks ago with Bud's human sister



After her bath





In her new home













Even pretty when she pees


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sunny (now Sully due to his human sister's Golden named Sunny)

Being evaluated











With his new Mom when she came to evaluate the boys



After his bath



In his new home


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And last but not least Posey

Getting gorgeous



After her bath





On the way to the airport





At the airport



At the hotel in Vancouver after meeting her new parents


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Arreau - thanks for this post! I was thinking of you and the puppies yesterday, and was going to ask how they were doing in your previous thread. They all are gorgeous, and the new families all look so happy!!! I'm sure you will miss them, but they seem to be in good hands  May there be years of happiness for the puppies and the new families!!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Every one of them is so precious, you've made a lot of families very happy!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing these precious little ones with us. Those are some very lucky families!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Such beautiful babies, off to exciting lives...Thank you for sharing


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Such sweet, pretty babies! They're all so cute!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They all look perfect in my eyes! Will be waiting to see how Sully and Posey grow!
Meanwhile.............who's next to be a Spoo mommy? Or daddy..... LOL!




P.S. Looks like you got the tail set on them beautifully!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wonderful photos - so nice to see them with their new families.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, good stuff and thanks for including us. Not just this batch, all of them.

I'm looking at the pictures of the people and they are all 9+ on a ten scale happy which is justified. There is a story behind every one, once in a life time, huge expenditure, finally, and the list goes on. Fast forward week, weeks, month, months, and there all feeling the burn. My poodle 'blank' its broken and what did I get myself into! Muscle through it and in time that 9+ on the ten scale comes full circle and sticks around. 

Again, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the Littles all the way to their bittersweet, new beginnings. With Posey, do I detect the tinge of pink that sometimes means her coat will get darker? It is difficult to tell with the lighting, but I thought I saw it. She already has that "something" that show dogs need. It is visible in photos... the "look at me" factor. Good luck with her!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Today our final Little went for his big trip to his new home. These pics were taken today before we handed him off to airline personel. I loved this boy- Garnet...aka Lumpa Lumpa soon to be Sawyer or Boone. I am going to post my FB farewell here because I am so emotional right now I do not know what else to say.

There is so much to say...This boy would have been another heart dog for me if I were in a position to have another dog at this time. I fell in love with him pretty soon after the puppies became mobile, but my rational side said " NO! He is not the boy puppy to keep to go on with because he is a little on the large side, and he is a little long in body and short in leg". Well all his parts are beginning to come together and he is a stunning masculine character. He grunts and groans whenever you pick him up. He loves to cuddle on your lap. He went from being Garnet to Lumpa Lumpa in short order because he is just a big snuggly oaf. He also looked into my eyes constantly like I was the best thing this world has ever seen. I adore my Ladies but am such a softie for the boys. I told Bruce coming home from the airport that I wish our situation were such that IF I fell like this for one of our puppies in the future, that I could just keep that little one whether or nor it was ever shown or became a part of my breeding program. I will never regret that Sully is our Man to go on with- he is glorious and he is bright and will do us proud. But this boy made me feel so loved and cherished that it is hard to put it into words. I will suffer the pain of losing the babies to their new families 1,000 times if necessary so I can continue to do what I love. The puppies are all incredible and are going to enhance the lives of many, many people. That does not take my hurting away. But time will. Seeing photos and getting updates and seeing them happy and knowing they do not feel like I abandoned them heals me. And perhaps one day we will be in a situation that if I am fortunate enough to have another puppy look at me like Lumpa Lumpa has, I can say "This one is staying! What's one more?!" Godspeed you silly goofball! I will never, ever forget you. 













He is not a back seat driver! He gets right up there with you!



At the airport. First time on a leash and even with all the noise he did beautifully



Last pee in Ontario



First pee in Manitoba


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry. I can feel your pain. I read your facebook farewell and it is so touching, I have a big lump in my throat from reading... The way he looks at you is exactly how Merlin looks at me. It's so deep it is almost unbearable.

Hugs to you. Xxx


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, they're all so beautiful! Can't believe how fast they've grown! Thank you for the great pics!


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I loved seeing all these photos of each pup!! It must be one of the hardest part of the job, having to say goodbye to all the little ones.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Just stumbled accross this thread while browsing photos on a quiet Sunday morning. What beautiful puppies, and it is really nice to see how they are bringing happiness and goodness to everyone. Just great!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

your dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have just come back to poodle forum after an absence. Oh, your lovable ones touch my heart. What a wonderful last read with such incredible bundles of joy to look at before I go to bed now


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh my. So much gorgeousness! Man, that did NOT help my puppy fever!


----------

